# Smooth & Wire-haired Cross



## Kernow Kid (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I know this may get a few angry asking this question, and I apologise, but is a smooth haired and a wire-haired Vizsla cross a recognised breed?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no Kernow Kid, it isn't a recognised breed. I know this first hand as my Ruby is a smooth/wirehaired cross....thought about giving her a fancy fashionable breed name (ala labradoodle) but all I could come up with was "swizzla" haha


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic Reply harri!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

swizzla- love it! 

My Herc is a smooth/wire cross also- one of the prettiest mongrels in the world


----------

